# Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Toro Cigar Review - Rocky Rocks Again!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is heavy in the hand and has a perfect maduro wrapper. Burned razor sharp with no touch-ups needed. The first third of this cigar is a l...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Toro Cigar Review - Rocky Rocks Again!


----------

